# Fragrance amount ? for M&P



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, I feel _really _silly asking this   but could somebody please tell me how much FO they're using in their M&P soap?
When I started making M&P I only had those tiny FOs that 'Michael's' offers and with the rule of thumb 6 drops per oz it worked great.

Now that I have FOs from WSP aswell as Bittercreek I seem to have problems with the scents (except one [Berries 'n Cream from WSP, it's very strong]; they all _almost _vanish within 1 day  :? 
Clearly, I'm doing something wrong here, i.e. not using enough??? :roll: 

One thing I'd mention is that right now I'm mainly only melting ~ 5-6 oz max, so I'm not there yet, melting an entire 1# at once...

Could somebody please help me out!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 27, 2007)

I like my items heavily scented so I use a max of 1 tablespoon per pound which would be 1 teaspoon per 4oz bar.

I find if you use more than that it is just redundant, it can only smell so much.

I also find if you use too much, the soap will reject the excess scent & it will push it out of the soap so the oil is setting on the surface of the bar.

Some  fragrance oil companies say you can use 1oz per pound, but remember, they are trying to sell fragrance oil  :wink: .

People who prefer a lightly scented bar will use less, maybe 1teaspoon per pound which would be 1/3 teaspon per 4oz bar.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 27, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I like my items heavily scented so I use a max of 1 tablespoon per pound which would be 1 teaspoon per 4oz bar.
> 
> I find if you use more than that it is just redundant, it can only smell so much.
> 
> ...



Thank you, thank you, thank you, Tab!!! You're my life saver, seriously!!!
I know for sure I haven't used 1 teaspoon for 4 oz, but much less, so that'll help me now to know!!!

Ok, off to make better smelling soap now!  :wink:


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 27, 2007)

Depending on the fragrance I use 1/4oz-1/2oz per pound. Some fragrances need more and some less so all depends. I found that out when I soaped with a new fragrance and added too much it seeped out of the soap! Ewww I had to dry it for weeks but you can see the oil spots i'm assuming because of the heat. I don't even know what to do with the batch.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, I just witnessed that mistake (too much FO) 1 hr ago. The soap for my Hubby with Frankincense and Myrrh FO had exactly that prob...
I wiped it off and even though for me personally it'd be too intense, Hubby said he loves it..  :roll: so I guess this time I am lucky


----------

